# Removing propane gas line in Fireplace



## Tim(CT) (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi All,

After a couple of months of deliberation with my wife, we've decided to convert our fireplace from a propane gas fireplace back to a wood burning fireplace (just didn't like the gas fireplace log sets and the fireplace insert is too expensive, right now).  Currently, I have a capped propane gas line in my fireplace which runs out the back of the fireplace (back of the fireplace is visible and accessible in the garage), up the back of the fireplace stack, across the ceiling of the garage, down the inside wall of the other side of the garage and finally out of the garage and into the ground (and subsequently over to my propane tank on the other side of the house).  There is a shut-off valve visible and accessible on the outside of the garage.  Here is my chronology of events:

1) Turn off gas by the red shut off valve
2) Cut gas line on the top of the back of the fireplace (before it turns and goes over the ceiling)
3) Remove portion of line that's been cut by pulling through fireplace hole into house
4) Seal end with a brass flare cap
5) Mortar hole in fireplace

Any other suggestions or advice?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Tech Guru (Oct 24, 2018)

Seems pretty sound, the only thing I'd also verify is to remove the damper clip, assuming it was installed.  Assuming it is not a vent free set, Gas logs require the damper to be locked open.  I know in Massachusetts it is required to remove the damper completely, and well, you're in a neighboring state, so you'd want to make sure you can close that chimney down when not burning.


----------



## Tim(CT) (Oct 24, 2018)

Tech Guru - Thanks for the reply.

The previous owners ran a gas fireplace insert so the damper plate was already gone.  I just installed a new one including a mesh chimney cap.

Thanks.


----------

